# Broccoli



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Too late for me, but it looks like it would be a good idea to start increasing your Broccoli intake....

Regards, Mike

http://news.tamhsc.edu/?post=chemical-found-in-broccoli-may-offer-a-new-option-for-treating-advanced-prostate-cancer


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I luv me some Broccoli. Steamed with a little seasoned salt.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I just read in the latest issue of Consumer Reports that zinc supplements can increase risk of prostate cancer. Evidently, dosage above 40 mg/day is considered toxic. Along with the prostate cancer risk, it also lowers HDL (good cholesterol) and can cause neurological problems.

I was taking 50 mg three times/week (Mon, Wed & Fri) because of its supposed cold prevention properties but stopped all zinc intake after reading this.

Gary


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would love to eat more broccoli. Though my problem is I just can't stand it cooked or eaten in anyway but broccoli cheese soup with enough cheese to drown out the taste of the broccoli and render any positive broccoli effects useless.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Its a good thing both my wife and I like broccoli.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

guess I'll start eating more of it. I think all my family likes it, & that's a good thing!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I like broccoli almost as much as the deer do!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> I just read in the latest issue of Consumer Reports that zinc supplements can increase risk of prostate cancer. Evidently, dosage above 40 mg/day is considered toxic. Along with the prostate cancer risk, it also lowers HDL (good cholesterol) and can cause neurological problems.
> 
> I was taking 50 mg three times/week (Mon, Wed & Fri) because of its supposed cold prevention properties but stopped all zinc intake after reading this.
> 
> Gary


I do the same thing but only take it when I feel that I may have a cold. So usually no longer than 4 days in a row. I don't think I have taken any in 3-5 months.


----------

